# [GEN] Woman rewarded for rescuing children from savage dog attack - Milton Keynes Tod



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.miltonkeynes.co.uk/news/Woman-rewarded-for-rescuing-children.4040946.jp&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzdl2J3OFccKr_nPPDCkyHyYyVLQJQ">Woman rewarded for rescuing children from savage <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Milton Keynes Today, UK -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Steve Larner A WOMAN went into 'mum mode' when two schoolboys were mauled by a vicious Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Michelle Falconer waded in and prised <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

